# It's war



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

My fellow rec riders, please join me in the this holy alliance. An alliance against carbon fiber want-a-be types. A war against the LLDRs. NO MORE WILL A REC RIDER YIELD THE TRAIL. The next time a LLDR yells "TRAIL" at a rec rider, the joy will be all mine. ALL THOSE WHO WEAR BAGGIES PLEASE JOIN ME IN THIS HOLY JIHAD AGAINST THE LLDR. * IT'S WAR! * :madmax::madmax::madmax::madmax::madmax::madmax:


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Double LOL...

Your screen name is cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Trail! :ciappa:

Stop worrying about what other people are wearing, and get out there and ride!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Somebody on a trail behind me hollers something I don't catch, and whoever it is can't pass without bumping bars, well. . . THEY WAIT. If that's a declaration of war, then I guess I've been at war for eleven years.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, I'm not sure I can support your war, for a couple of reasons.

First I wear lycra. Not because I'm a roadie or think it's cool (actually, I think it looks horrible), but because it works. Baggies just snag the seat way too much for me, so I don't wear 'em.

Second, because I rarely pass anyone on the trail; I'm slow. 

So is there a category between LLDR and knuckle dragging baggy wearers?

I will, of course, give a wide berth to you on that saddle....


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

No roadies on my New England tech trails.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds like a battle of frogs and mice to me.


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

leeboh said:


> No roadies on my New England tech trails.


New England rocks and roots are too rough for roadies


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah, how cute! 

Insecure, much?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

scrublover said:


> ah, how cute!
> 
> Insecure, much?


lol


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Seems this jihad has started badly. When I opened the thread the OP had a rep power of zero. Now there's a red square. Lycra wearers 1. Jihadist -1


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Ridnparadise said:


> Seems this jihad has started badly. When I opened the thread the OP had a rep power of zero. Now there's a red square. Lycra wearers 1. Jihadist -1


Nah, it's just a jihad in his head.

Wear tights, wear baggies - whatever suits the ride and conditions, and don't worry so much about what the other person is wearing.

I've met just as many baggie short wearing ******-bags out on the trails as I have tight short wearing ******-bags.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm I wear lycra not baggies and don't own a road bike. I do wear full finger gloves so maybe that makes up for it.


----------



## jaymo (Jun 12, 2007)

Right, I only wear licra when I was racing, and wear baggies all of the rest of the time. Who cares what you wear when riding, just ride! Hell I even riden in jeans. Now about douch bags thats a different story.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

teleken said:


> Hmm I wear lycra not baggies and don't own a road bike. I do wear full finger gloves so maybe that makes up for it.


As long as you carry water in a camelback, you are good.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

There are only 2 reasons to wear baggies. Fashion and abrasion protection when you fall down. 

They catch on the seat and they are hot because if you want a shammy you are wearing 2 pairs of shorts at once. If you don't want a shammy there is something wrong.

Not too many cute girls out where I ride so who cares. Lycra baby. If more girls start hitting the trails maybe I'll reconsider.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

Why would you not yield to a faster rider? I do it all the time. Men, women and children. Are you one of those people who drives in the left lane, refusing to pull over, making people pass you on the right?


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

I prefer baggy lycra!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

teleken said:


> Hmm I wear lycra not baggies and don't own a road bike. I do wear full finger gloves so maybe that makes up for it.


Funny, I'm the opposite. On many rides, I wear baggies, along with my fingerless roadie gloves and visor-less helmet.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

DTIES: Dumbest Thread I've Ever Seen....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear lycra, visorless helmet and unicorn socks.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

I also have unicorn socks, but they're made of carbon fibre, as are my baggies -with unicorns on them. They are rigid, but they're easy to wash. I do have lyrca arm warmers though, but they only have rainbows on them, so I guess they're still on the "right" side of Jihad...


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, so I have lycra shorts made out of unicorn hide. I ride a road bike with tassle grips and training wheels, and I ride it on the sidewalk during rush hour. I ride really slowly and weave a lot, except when I see some guy up ahead. Then I sprint as fast as I can so I can ride up on his ass and yell, "Trail!" Then I pass and slow way down so he can see just how good unicorn hide makes a man's butt look.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I admit it's an unfair prejudice but I am immediately put off when I run into a dude wearing lycra, especially team colored lycra, on the trails. Now if it's someone of the female persuasion I find it much more acceptable. No offense, but lycra is just off-putting out in the woods. And I've spoken with some of these lycra wearers and in all honesty, a lot of them are fine people, it just looks so bad.

BTW, when an LLDR comes up behind and says "on your right" you move to your left, right? I did that and the guy went by and mumbled something to me that didn't sound like "thanks". What's the deal?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Moonshine Willie said:


> Okay, so I have lycra shorts made out of unicorn hide. I ride a road bike with tassle grips and training wheels, and I ride it on the sidewalk during rush hour. I ride really slowly and weave a lot, except when I see some guy up ahead. Then I sprint as fast as I can so I can ride up on his ass and yell, "Trail!" Then I pass and slow way down so he can see just how good unicorn hide makes a man's butt look.


Winner


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

drj85 said:


> New England rocks and roots are too rough for roadies


Ha, I thought that was why 29ers were created. :cornut:


----------



## BreakPoint (Apr 30, 2010)

Fuction > Form

Lycra > Baggies

29" > 26"


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

OP is most likely an out of shape troll, that only climbs by walking his bike and hates on lycra because it reveals his camel toe.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

mevadus said:


> Ha, I thought that was why 29ers were created. :cornut:


Yup. Every roadie who Mountain Bikes with my local group runs a 29". Live in Maine. Everyone who only owns a mt Bike runs a 26"

This thread cracks me up. So many good posts. 

I wear lycra under hiking shorts. Shorts that are not on the baggier side so I dont have to deal with them catching the seat. This seems to work great so far. I'll probably buy a pair of baggies to try someday but for now.....

Also. I always yield to a faster rider if I am on a section of trail that allows me to do so safely. That just seems like the correct thing to do. On the other side, if im the faster rider coming up I will wait it out instead of just hollering and the next person typically will let me by.:thumbsup:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

mhix01 said:


> I admit it's an unfair prejudice but I am immediately put off when I run into a dude wearing lycra, especially team colored lycra, on the trails. Now if it's someone of the female persuasion I find it much more acceptable. No offense, but lycra is just off-putting out in the woods. And I've spoken with some of these lycra wearers and in all honesty, a lot of them are fine people, it just looks so bad.
> 
> BTW, when an LLDR comes up behind and says "on your right" you move to your left, right? I did that and the guy went by and mumbled something to me that didn't sound like "thanks".* What's the deal?*


That as a general rule, people are *******s.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Lycra, baggy, can't we all get along? I propose a butt naked bike riding day. A premeditated day where we all go riding in our birthday suits. Lets strip away the polyesther and preconceived notoins and accept each other for what we are. C'mon, pull down your shorts and get to know you fellow biker a little better.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

aikane said:


> Lycra, baggy, can't we all get along? I propose a butt naked bike riding day. A premeditated day where we all go riding in our birthday suits. Lets strip away the polyesther and preconceived notoins and accept each other for what we are. C'mon, pull down your shorts and get to know you fellow biker a little better.


um, hell no. what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

So, just as a point of order, how deep can negative rep go?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Berkeley Mike said:


> So, just as a point of order, how deep can negative rep go?


I don't think anyone can catch up with DC.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nothing against Lycra wearers (whatever floats your boat). But, I do have something against the wearers of 20 year old pairs of Lycra's. So old and stretched out to the point of see through. Especially ones who wont yield to me when I am riding their rear tire. Not only are you slowing me down, you are burning the retinas out of my eyes.:shocked:

So please, know when to give up the ghost.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Never yield!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Yesterday, I wore full team kit and took my CX bike for a half-hour of single track before our Thursday night road ride. I was wearing a visor-less helmet, had full-finger gloves and my arm was bleeding moderately all night from grazing a rock face on a downhill. 

This is more awkward than drinking at the pub in lycra, which I also did. I'm confused.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD! In the winter I wear lycra thights on lycra shorts! Does this double the risks of Baggy jihadist attacks?


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

_OH MY GOD! In the winter I wear lycra thights on lycra shorts! Does this double the risks of Baggy jihadist attacks? _

I don't think so. Wearing lycra at all pretty much guarantees the wrath of a baggy jihadist. You can't go over 100% so doubling up the lycra doesn't really double your chances. Actually, if you wore enough layers of lycra it would start to stop looking like lycra and start to look more like sweats or something so at some point, you''d LOWER your chances of being despised.

Is it wrong that I was hoping BOTH of the lycra-wearing Auzzie-talking (or Newzillander, I can't tell the difference) fell off the side of the hill during their scurmish? That is wrong isn't it. I feel bad, kinda.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Funniest thing I've read in a long time!

My rule of thumb has always been this:
If your a guy, and your thighs don't touch together you shouldn't wear Lycra.
Just the opposite for girls.
My thighs do touch together, so I'm allowed to wear Lycra.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

My experience is that 99.9% of Lycra wearers are d-bags. 
The other .1% are mountain bikers.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Who cares?

Just ride.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Wonder if I'm a D-bag when I wear my baggies on a road ride?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with people? Why does it matter if I am faster or slower than you? Why is it so hard to either move over or stop and wait for the person in front to get ahead? Is everyone a freaking professional rider in a race on their bike at all times? 

I mean if you are slow and someone wants to pass pull over, it won't kill you. If you are fast and someone doesn't want to yield, pull over, take a piss, picture, snack then get back on the trail. 

Try this on for size: how about the chat you know "How you doing? Killer trail, what's your name? We should ride together some times...let's exchange contacts at the parking lot when we are done."

Why does everything need to be so divisive? If you aren't currently going to have physical harm by slowing down, lose your job by slowing down, die if you slow down, your bus will explode it you slow down, your livelihood is based on your not stopping or slowing on the trail, why does it matter if you slow down, stop or let someone by? There is no loss of anything if you slow down, there is no loss of anything if you stop, there is no loss of anything if you let some one by, you still are outside in nature, still get to ride the rest of the trail and you still get to ride your mountain bike.

I wear lycra when i ride. I let faster people past whenever they want, I let slower people lead and chat with them and talk to them, if I need open trail ahead I stop and let them get ahead, way ahead then I will continue on until I catch them again and if there isn't anywhere to get by i will stop again because no matter what I am doing the important thing is I am not at home or work sitting in a climate controlled building with my heart rate low and my face at a computer screen. That is the most important thing to me.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

mother mary and joseph...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Letting someone by benefits both parties if going fast and getting as good a workout as possible is the goal. 

The person passing will up the pace to earn the pass and the person being passed will up the pace to try and show that they really didn't need to be passed. So in the end both benefit. 

If both are pretty close then you have a little healthy competition on your hands, which ain't bad either.

Just be aware of your surroundings and don't wear ear buds making you deaf to others, nature and your bike telling you if it is working properly. I know a lot won't agree with that one but it's my opinion.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

givati said:


> ...If your a guy, and your thighs don't touch together you shouldn't wear Lycra.
> Just the opposite for girls.
> My thighs do touch together, so I'm allowed to wear Lycra.


This ^^

+

If you have a ring around the middle that you affectionately refer to as the perma-donut or spare tire; you shouldn't wear lycra. Also, is it just me or does chamois in lycra make it look like you just fully loaded your pants? I'm not really into that look either.

=

I don't wear lycra.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

ask your significant other or a hottie for the truth as far as aesthetics go. there are things that I've seen happen inside lycra that are simply wrong but entertaining nonetheless. so..war in this case is not the answer for me. i can't shoot at somebody I'm laughing at.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Giant Warp said:


> A war against the LLDRs.


What is a LLDR never heard the term?

Is this kinda like if you walk into a room and can't spot the biggest ass-hole in it is then it's probably you?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Mt bikers don't care what you wear. Shorts, hiking shorts, tights, lycra, baggies, whatever. One guy in my group wears just shorts, can't convince him about padding and moisture management. On a group ride we'll get fancy carbon hardtails, full squish 26 and 26ers, hardtails and steel hardtail 29ers. Some single speeders too. Just keep up and clean the next line, 'nuf said.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

DWill said:


> My experience is that 99.9% of Lycra wearers are d-bags.
> The other .1% are mountain bikers.


My experience is that 100% of those who lump an entire demographic together for what they ride or wear are d o u c h e b a g s.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> My experience is that 100% of those who lump an entire demographic together for what they ride or wear are d o u c h e b a g s.


^^ I like it.

This thread is a train wreck and that I can't stop reading.

Put me in the lycra crowd. It doesn't get caught on the seat and the tights don't get caught in the chainring in the colder months. And of course I'm *Dead Sexy* when I wear it.:skep: Function over fashion. I do, of course, start acting like a d-bag until I take it off.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

BreakPoint said:


> Fuction > Form
> 
> Lycra > Baggies
> 
> 29" > 26"


Funny typo!

I wear my lycra for ****tion too LOL 

Sorry, long week.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in the lycra crowd as well. I don't know why all the fashion parade posers seem to get so annoyed when they see us wearing it.

Like most others are saying: Function over fashion, wear the proper clothes for the proper sport. Hell, even the old school downhill racers used to race with lycra.

If you don't feel comfortable wearing lycra then it's no problem at all. I would never make fun of anyone for what they choose to ride or wear. Ride with what you feel comfortable with, but don't hassle a certain type of crowd just because you don't like what they wear.

On a side note: I have noticed that the ladies seem to love lycra wearing cyclists. I always get flirtatious comments, smiles, and looks from them as I ride by.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Trail Addict said:


> On a side note: I have noticed that the ladies seem to love lycra wearing cyclists. I always get flirtatious comments, smiles, and looks from them as I ride by.


That's only cause you have big boobs!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

givati said:


> That's only cause you have big boobs!


Lol, I guess the ladies must be ****** then haha.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

That would be moobs.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

All I wear is lycra bibs. Why? Cause I sweat like a f*cking hog on the SS and they dry quickly. Plus they're totally comfortable and I don't have to pull them up over my azz 10x a ride. I don't care if you wear shorts, it's your balls that are gonna catch on the seat.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^ I like it.
> 
> This thread is a train wreck and that I can't stop reading.
> 
> Put me in the lycra crowd. It doesn't get caught on the seat and the tights don't get caught in the chainring in the colder months. And of course I'm *Dead Sexy* when I wear it.:skep: Function over fashion. I do, of course, start acting like a d-bag until I take it off.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I ride nekkid, with a helmet that has a fauxhawk. Where does that put me?


----------



## james-42 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Mr Giant Warp,

I think Ned Overend wears lycra.

You're not going to yield to him?

Good luck with that.

Best regards,
james-42


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I throw my Lycra shorts in the dryer on high heat before rides. Makes them better by adding ventilation holes.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Giant Warp said:


> NO MORE WILL A REC RIDER YIELD THE TRAIL. The next time a LLDR yells "TRAIL" at a rec rider, the joy will be all mine.


I never yell "TRAIL!". Instead, I just make a loud "Moooo-oo-oo" and the rec ( rectangular? rectal?) rider disappears from my sight along with his baggies, body armour and 6" FS bike. 
..................................................
No offence intended, just couldn't resist.......


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Never yield!


WTF, that guy is an #%^*+?~. How did all that pan out in the end?


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

I wear tights cause I'm sexy in them


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

mevadus said:


> WTF, that guy is an #%^*+?~. How did all that pan out in the end?


Which guy is the #%^*+?~? The guy with the camera who says the other guy will pay for not letting him pass and then harassing him down the trail? Or the guy with no common courtesy that didn't let camera pass? I say they're both a couple of #%^*+?~ idiots, though in the end, the guy who starts the assault is the bigger #%^*+?~.

So it begs the question, who has to stop? Why should the slower rider have to interrupt his or her flow to let a faster rider go by (assuming no wide spots in the trail to easily pass)? Why can't the slower ride just take a break and build some distance between the slower rider and then restart the ride?

Sure, common courtesy says let someone pass if they want to, but why is it assumed a slower (lesser?) rider must give way to a faster (better?) rider?


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Good thread.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responses. I don't care what people wear. It was all in good fun. The "I wear baggy lycra" comment was my favorite. If you notice in the video of the guy that would not yield the trail, he was wearing lycra. 

The first time I saw the term LLDR was not long ago on Utahmountainbiking.com. Very funny!

Not sure why the bad rep rating. I have only posted like two threads on here in years and they were quality stuff.


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

skiahh said:


> Which guy is the #%^*+?~? The guy with the camera who says the other guy will pay for not letting him pass and then harassing him down the trail? Or the guy with no common courtesy that didn't let camera pass? I say they're both a couple of #%^*+?~ idiots, though in the end, the guy who starts the assault is the bigger #%^*+?~.
> 
> So it begs the question, who has to stop? Why should the slower rider have to interrupt his or her flow to let a faster rider go by (assuming no wide spots in the trail to easily pass)? Why can't the slower ride just take a break and build some distance between the slower rider and then restart the ride?
> 
> Sure, common courtesy says let someone pass if they want to, but why is it assumed a slower (lesser?) rider must give way to a faster (better?) rider?


It would have taken seconds for the guy in the yellow to let the guy with the camera pass. Regardless, there is never a need to get physical over the situation. The guy in the yellow did that twice, and he was way out of line. I dont like getting held up on a climb, especially when the person in front of me stops and ends up causing me to have to stop and walk, but I dont talk sh*t either. So, you my have a point, they are both $&@/?!*^, but the guy in the yellow is even more so for getting physical.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

mevadus said:


> It would have taken seconds for the guy in the yellow to let the guy with the camera pass. Regardless, there is never a need to get physical over the situation. The guy in the yellow did that twice, and he was way out of line. I dont like getting held up on a climb, especially when the person in front of me stops and ends up causing me to have to stop and walk, but I dont talk sh*t either. So, you my have a point, they are both $&@/?!*^, but the guy in the yellow is even more so for getting physical.


I agree the other guy shouldn't have been whining like a little girl. However the out of shape clown in the yellow should have never had such an outburst like that.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Giant Warp said:


> Not sure why the bad rep rating. I have only posted like two threads on here in years and they were quality stuff.


Dude, you have my vote! :thumbsup: this is the best thread I've ever read!


----------



## inteq9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hah hah, "I saw someone faster than me on the trail so now I'm gonna start a self-declared war on an internet forum."

I like lookin sexy in my lycra oooo so look but you can't touch boom chicka, tssssssss OH ITS SO HOT

Some days I wear lycra some days I wear baggies. I politely pass people and yield to faster riders wearing either.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

When it's over 85 degrees you're either blissfully unaware or stupid for NOT wearing lycra.


----------



## Jrls (Apr 22, 2012)

boobs


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Giant Warp said:


> Not sure why the bad rep rating. I have only posted like two threads on here in years and they were quality stuff.


That's just what some tight asses do. I had a quality thread about diarrhea last year that produced a lot of quality poop emergency stories on the trails that included socks, leaves and much drama. Got lots of neg rep too. Staying around zero just means you're well balanced. Too positive and you're a kiss ass and too negative, you're just a dovche. Good work.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Trail Addict said:


> I'm in the lycra crowd as well. I don't know why all the fashion parade posers seem to get so annoyed when they see us wearing it.
> 
> Like most others are saying: Function over fashion, wear the proper clothes for the proper sport. Hell, even the old school downhill racers used to race with lycra.
> 
> If you don't feel comfortable wearing lycra then it's no problem at all. I would never make fun of anyone for what they choose to ride or wear. Ride with what you feel comfortable with, but don't hassle a certain type of crowd just because you don't like what they wear.


Okay, now I'm confused.

Since when does Lycra have any function for mountain biking? I thought this was a road bike thing for wind resistance.



Trail Addict said:


> On a side note: I have noticed that the ladies seem to love lycra wearing cyclists. I always get flirtatious comments, smiles, and looks from them as I ride by.


Is your name Rusty Griswald?

Dog jumps off Eiffel Tower - YouTube


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I wear either or depending on ride conditions and crowd. I find that in lycra my rear end stays planted to the seat better and does not slide all around like when I wear my baggies. Seriously though, why care what people chose to wear. Just enjoy being out riding. There are lot worse problems to have.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

IndecentExposure said:


> Okay, now I'm confused.
> 
> Since when does Lycra have any function for mountain biking? I thought this was a road bike thing for wind resistance.


Bike shorts flapping in the wind at higher speeds is one reason for lycra, but even moreso is the "second skin" fit that eliminates fabric chafing the skin. Also, the chamois in lycra is typically better than that found in baggies, so what a lot of people do is remove the liner and wear lycra underneath the baggies. Finally, lycra wicks sweat and breaths really well - it's like you're wearing nothing at all but your balls are kept out of harms way.

I agree that baggies look cooler, but when it's hot and humid lycra is undeniably the way to go.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

james-42 said:


> I think Ned Overend wears lycra. You're not going to yield to him?


I believe the answer is: No, because he will be ahead of you already.

OP: Entertaining thread!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I wear Lycra cuz your girlfriend says it makes me look sexy.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

IndecentExposure said:


> Okay, now I'm confused.
> 
> Since when does Lycra have any function for mountain biking? I thought this was a road bike thing for wind resistance.


Do yourself a favor and go back and read some of the posts. It is not about wind resistance at all.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

mevadus said:


> WTF, that guy is an #%^*+?~. How did all that pan out in the end?


He was charged with assault ....but the real crime was that ridiculous bumble bee top.

I think in this case the guy trying to pass was an equal idiot .


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the stupidest post I've yet to read on MTBR. Do you need me to give you 100 more important things to be concerned with than the ****ing clothing that a biker chooses to wear? Go do something productive instead of stressing over such trivial crap; grow up.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Who forced you to come into this thread, read, and then post about it? Don't like it? F***ing skip the the thread!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Who forced you to come into this thread, read, and then post about it? Don't like it? F***ing skip the the thread!


hee hee hee!


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Who forced you to come into this thread, read, and then post about it? Don't like it? F***ing skip the the thread!


:smallviolin:

...What the **** do you mean who forced me? No one forced me, I clicked on the thread because it had an interesting name and read it, realized it was a massive circle jerk and commented in the hopes that people would stop wasting their time. What are you trying to argue? That I should have skipped thread? If I knew what it was about, it would have. Unfortunately I'm not a ****ing mind reader so that wasn't an option.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

nikojan said:


> :smallviolin:
> 
> ...What the **** do you mean who forced me? No one forced me, I clicked on the thread because it had an interesting name and read it, realized it was a massive circle jerk and commented in the hopes that people would stop wasting their time. What are you trying to argue? That I should have skipped thread? If I knew what it was about, it would have. Unfortunately I'm not a ****ing mind reader so that wasn't an option.


So you read the thread, and still cried because you want to police who and what people should do with their spare time... :skep:


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> So you read the thread, and still cried because you want to police who and what people should do with their spare time... :skep:


:winker:


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

nikojan said:


> This is the stupidest post I've yet to read on MTBR. Do you need me to give you 100 more important things to be concerned with than the ****ing clothing that a biker chooses to wear? Go do something productive instead of stressing over such trivial crap; grow up.


The thread idea itself was relative silly and at first I skipped it. As it grew in responses, I became curious enough to read. Its actually the "emotional" responses like yours that are making it more entertaining.

So, I remain subscribed.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

huffster said:


> The thread idea itself was relative silly and at first I skipped it. As it grew in responses, I became curious enough to read. Its actually the "emotional" responses like yours that are making it more entertaining.
> 
> So, I remain subscribed.


You lead a very lacklustre life mate, I suggest you take up mountain biking to fill the void...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

zrm said:


> Why do baggies look cooler?


It lets the ladies use their imagination. And imagination is cool brah.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

BmoreKen said:


> I agree that baggies look cooler, .


Why do baggies look cooler?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Not only do I wear lycra bibs and various cycling shirts, but I look damn good in them, or so say the _ladies_. Not only do the ladies like me in lycra, they love me on my sexy carbon fiber XC bike with 4" of travel.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

zrm said:


> Not only do I wear lycra bibs and various cycling shirts, but I look damn good in them, or so say the _ladies_. Not only do the ladies like me in lycra, they love me on my sexy carbon fiber XC bike with 4" of travel.


Its not about the length of your travel, its how you use it on the trail.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Giant Warp said:


> My fellow rec riders, please join me in the this holy alliance. An alliance against carbon fiber want-a-be types. A war against the LLDRs. NO MORE WILL A REC RIDER YIELD THE TRAIL. The next time a LLDR yells "TRAIL" at a rec rider, the joy will be all mine. ALL THOSE WHO WEAR BAGGIES PLEASE JOIN ME IN THIS HOLY JIHAD AGAINST THE LLDR. * IT'S WAR! * :madmax::madmax::madmax::madmax::madmax::madmax:


When a thread starts like this^^^ it was written to incite, divide, and become a train wreck.
Few will post, most watch the disaster, while all judge one's ability to prove their level of azzholish-ness. 
Can only hope the OP has enjoyed the reaction, and a taste for red chicklets.

Do not care...WTF you wear! 
Consider it a reality check, on whether you ride slower, or faster than most. Just pull over when you can, pass only when safe, and always be polite.


----------



## freebie_10 (Jan 31, 2012)

I wear baggies and full finger gloves even when I am using my road bike... anything wrong with that?


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

freebie_10 said:


> I wear baggies and full finger gloves even when I am using my road bike... anything wrong with that?


I might even full face it up at the next road ride I participate in.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

nikojan said:


> You lead a very lacklustre life mate, I suggest you take up mountain biking to fill the void...


Ah, the irony.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

freebie_10 said:


> I wear baggies and full finger gloves even when I am using my road bike... anything wrong with that?


As long as you're not being half assed about it by not wearing your hydration pack. Hopefully you're also using platforms and skater/gangsta style shoes too. Oh, and don't forget your helmet visor. One more thing, add a little rogaine for your legs to get them nice and furry. :lol:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ thats pretty much how i road ride, or more accurately, "extreme rail-trailing"


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ thats pretty much how i road ride, or more accurately, "extreme rail-trailing"


You have furry legs? Sexy.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Adim_X said:


> Its not about the length of your travel, its how you use it on the trail.
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


Oh believe me, I _know_ how to use my travel.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

zrm said:


> Oh believe me, I _know_ how to use my travel.


With only 4 inches, you better...


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Adim_X said:


> With only 4 inches, you better...


:lol:

Touche'


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've never, ever in 15 years of riding had my baggy shorts catch on my seat. This is argument everyone gives for wearing lycra. Are people buying baggy shorts 2 sizes too big?


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

A thread like this really highlights a posters character and personality, ya? I mean I'm sure everyone here can tell after reading my posts that I'm an incredibly insightful, bright, compassionate Lycra wearing baggy short wearing MTBR who always gives preferential treatment to all he sees on any trail.
RIGHT?


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

Who by the way needs some positive rep points.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

VTSession said:


> I've never, ever in 15 years of riding had my baggy shorts catch on my seat. This is argument everyone gives for wearing lycra. Are people buying baggy shorts 2 sizes too big?


yeah, i don't get the baggies getting hung up either. I'll throw on whatever's clean. cargos, boardshorts..to ride or session and have never had issues, bmx or mtb. half the time i look like i should be on a beach cruiser or a skateboard anyway so...


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

scrublover said:


> Nah, it's just a jihad in his head.
> 
> I've met just as many baggie short wearing ******-bags out on the trails as I have tight short wearing ******-bags.


How can you tell? You think _everyone_ you meet on the trail is a *****bag.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting factoid: Ninety percent of LLDRs drive a Subaru with a Clinton/Gore/Kerry sticker or some sort of hybrid save the planet car.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Giant Warp said:


> Interesting factoid: Ninety percent of LLDRs drive a Subaru with a Clinton/Gore/Kerry sticker or some sort of hybrid save the planet car.


Interesting factoid: Ninety percent of internet trolls think that they are exceptionally clever/funny/astute/smart when they make absurd blanket generalizations in an effort to stereotype others...:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

huntermos said:


> Interesting factoid: Ninety percent of internet trolls think that they are exceptionally clever/funny/astute/smart when they make absurd blanket generalizations in an effort to stereotype others...:thumbsup:


here we go now...


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! How can you troll an obviously fictious topic. You guys have no sense of humor.


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Giant Warp said:


> LOL! How can you troll an obviously fictious topic. You guys have no sense of humor.


Yeah, 'cause the thumb's up smiley face is soooo serious


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Why do mtn bikers need a uniform to ride?


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Rider yells, "*TRAIL!*"


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Trail Addict said:


> Do yourself a favor and go back and read some of the posts. It is not about wind resistance at all.


LOL. A few negative reps and no one can read sarcasm into my statements? Ha. So, lycra has NOTHING to do with wind resistance at all? If that were the case, then why are all the Tour De France time trials done in skin suits? That logic makes no sense. I understand the benefits to lycra, but I call crap on statement above.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Giant Warp said:


> Rider yells, "*TRAIL!*"


Oh, memories! It is Druzhba (Friendship), an ancient Sovyet chainsaw - just like the one I nearly amputated my feet with ages ago, isn't it?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

nooooo why is this back from the dead?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

IndecentExposure said:


> LOL. A few negative reps and no one can read sarcasm into my statements? Ha. So, lycra has NOTHING to do with wind resistance at all? If that were the case, then why are all the Tour De France time trials done in skin suits? That logic makes no sense. I understand the benefits to lycra, but I call crap on statement above.


Nice way to bring a thread back from the dead.

We're not talking about road biking, we're talking about mountain biking.

For road biking, yes lycra helps big time in wind resistance since you can go much much faster on a road bike than you can ever go on a mountain bike. (Some of the Tour De France guys have hit a little over 70 mph on the downhills)

In mountain biking wind resistance does not matter much, and lycra has many other benefits that overtake wind resistance.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Trail Addict said:


> In mountain biking wind resistance does not matter much


Hmmm... not sure I can agree with that anymore. I just did a ride on the Kokopelli Trail and we had a steady 25 mph of headwind for most of the open desert riding. That just plain sucked!!

Oh, and as a lycra wearer, it didn't help!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

phirebug said:


> is there something i'm missing? why does this bother so many people so much?


Because some people take it personally when everyone does not agree with their opinions.


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

is there something i'm missing? why does this bother so many people so much?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Stop worrying about what everybody chooses to wear....and simply worry about whether or not your ride is going to be FUN.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

It only bothers me when my bibs start to smell and my riding buddies complain that they don't deserve to have their olfactories assaulted in such a manner.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, it always mystifies me why someone would care what another person wears, but it can make for some entertaining interwebz reading.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Sure, I've posted this a couple of times before but I figure a few months between and it's time to haul it out again;

--------------------------------------------------

Insecure Rider/Man "A": I don't want to frighten you, but there's a guy over with his bike near the fence there wearing spandex shorts.

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Really? No way!

Insecure Rider/Man "A": Whatever you do, don't look to your left.

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Crap, I think I just looked to my left!

Insecure Rider/Man "A": OK, you looked to your left, but tell me now and tell me truthfully 'cause this is important. Did you in any way look in the direction of the guy's crotch?

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Umm...Uhhh... No, I don't think so.

Insecure Rider/Man "A": You don't sound convincing. I'm going to give you one more chance to answer that question again. Did you, or did you not look in the direction of the guy's crotch?

Insecure Rider/Man "B": No!!! (whimpering)

Insecure Rider/Man "A": It didn't even come into your field of view, not even when you looked over at him standing by his bike?

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Well, I guess it did just a little. But just in the overall field of view, ya know.

Insecure Rider/Man "A": I knew it!

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Did you see it too? You were the one who saw him first.

Insecure Rider/Man "A": No, I'm a real man. My brain selectively filters out any visual representations of other mens' crotches and penises. Once it passes through my visual cortex, all I see is a fuzzy blanked out area where the crotch used to be.

Insecure Rider/Man "B": That's just weird. I don't believe you.

Insecure Rider/Man "A": Don't sweat it. Not every man can be as real of a man as I am. That would be an unreasonable standard to expect you to match up to.

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Shucks, I feel so dirty now. Do you think anyone else thinks that I may have seen the guy's crotch? That would be bad.

Insecure Rider/Man "A": It's OK, you'll get over it. For now though, would you mind standing a few feet away from me? It would be better if it didn't appear like I am am hanging out with a guy who looked at another guy's crotch.

Insecure Rider/Man "B": Geez, that's harsh.

Insecure Rider/Man "A": Just do me a favour and don't stand at any of the urinals beside me in the washroom anymore, OK?

Insecure Rider/Man "B": OK (snobbing / sniffling)


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

monzie said:


> It only bothers me when my bibs start to smell and my riding buddies complain that they don't deserve to have their olfactories assaulted in such a manner.


Every now and then I get the urge to wear bibs.......


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Giant Warp said:


> Every now and then I get the urge to wear bibs.......


clearly youre greatest fashion faux pas is wearing pink after easter.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Getting a "Wild Hogs" flashback, but the spandex underneath is a nice touch.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree as it kinda makes me ill...Please dont force us to view your soggy ass!!! I have actually pulled out of a few climbs with these STRANGE people standing and mashing in front of me! NASTY!!!


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Great news! The war is finally over.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Giant Warp said:


> Great news! The war is finally over.


Not even close. The battle lines have just been redrawn. Read on.



Anonymous said:


> I ride nekkid, with a helmet that has a fauxhawk. Where does that put me?


Probably living in Austin, Texas. We have not one but TWO guys who are known as The Thong Guy or Thong Man. AND there is a third guy who walks around Lady Bird Lake Hike 'n Bike wearing only a little pouch cloth thingy held on by a string. No, I did NOT make eye contact. Anyway, for your viewing pleasure:

Younger Thong Guy
View attachment 988749


Older Thong Guy





According to first-person reports, riding along behind either one of these guys is not recommended. However, it is also agreed that older Thong Man has a great tan and is in splendid shape.

Anyway, I'm surprised the OP did not include "thong" as a category of trail wear. It makes the "lycra vs baggy" dichotomy seem kinda silly.

I'll just pull the door closed as I leave.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

June Bug, you heartless #£€%***, that can not be unseen. Thanks for ruining my Saturday morning, and my appetite😰


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> June Bug, you heartless #£€%***, that can not be unseen. Thanks for ruining my Saturday morning, and my appetite


Sorry, but like you say, you already have some bad ideas in your head. 

Anyway, call for the brain bleach, STAT! and watch my favorite dog video, Dog Wants a Kitty. It'll be like Thong Guy never happened


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

If I just wear shoes, gloves, pack, and helmet, does that settle the debate over what I'm wearing, or lack thereof, is the appropriate riding attire?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

The war is long over. Giant Warp lost and was declared irrelevant by the victors.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I wear lycra to force innocent passer-bys to witness my beans and frank. 

I win the war. Everyone else definitely loses.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I wear Lycra bibs and ride a steel SS. Is this acceptable? Do I care?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Lycra does not a dork make, not do baggies make a dork cool. But a dork in lycra...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Styling! You be the judge.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)




----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

Finally, a New Yorker cartoon that made me laugh.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

derekbob said:


> View attachment 991726


Baggies could have saved that marriage.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm having a feeling nobody noticed his shadow on the wall behind him.
Post#144


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I have grown weary of the war. In the spirit of reconciliation with North Korea I propose a truce. Maybe we could all wear sleeve-less jerseys with removable arm warmers from Pearl Izumi?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Giant Warp said:


> I have grown weary of the war. In the spirit of reconciliation with North Korea I propose a truce. Maybe we could all wear sleeve-less jerseys with removable arm warmers from Pearl Izumi?


As an alternative to arm warmers, I suggest a hairstyle war to honor the great leaders of our two nations: Eraser head vs ridiculous comb over. The winning hair- do gets the Nobel prize. Or if the talks don't go well, gets a 10 second start on launching missiles. To protect peace, of course.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you have something with this hair war idea.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Yeah cuz we'll totally win with our Lightweight Laser Designator Rangefinder


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

In an effort to make my bike less threatening (in the interest of peace) I removed the threatening saddle and replaced it with a much more user friendly saddle. It looks like a fork. Forks are used for eating. Everyone likes eating right?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Holy 6 year old thread bump Batman. I know Robin, apparently the war is not over. We must go in and save the stranded, the weak, the LLDR's [Lycra Loven Dirt Roadie].


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Couldn't we have a separate forum called High Dudgeon for these kinds of "does anybody else hate the same kind of stuff I hate" or "do you share my personal prejudices" threads?


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

June Bug said:


> Couldn't we have a separate forum called High Dudgeon for these kinds of "does anybody else hate the same kind of stuff I hate" or "do you share my personal prejudices" threads?


That is the kind of stuff that LLDRs say. Please come to the table of peace......


----------

